# SBC offering VOOM



## smitzinok (Dec 20, 2004)

I called SBC and they have the 2nd dish install for 61.5 for $99.00 to get the VOOM channels. They would not let me get a dish 1000. I had them transfer me to E* and was going to drop SBC and go directly with E* to get a dish 1000, but was told I could get either Voom or my locals not both. They showed Voom on 129 but not my locals! LyngSat and the Echostar Knowledge Base both show my locals on 129, but the CSR at E* could not verify this so I am back to square one only wanting one dish.................
At work they installed a dish 1000 and we are getting locals there, but I could not convince the CSR that I should be able to get VOOM and locals from 129. Maybe I'll try again monday or call a local installer to see whats up!

Found this on the SBC website: 
SBC | DISH Network makes it easier than ever to live life in high definition with the DISH Network HD Pak. This includes ESPN HD, Discovery HD Theater, TNT in HD, HDNet and HDNet Movies all for $9.99 per month. Plus, order now and get the HD Pak FREE for 6 months! 
When you subscribe to the DISH Network HD Pak, you can also subscribe to the VOOM Originals HD Pak for an additional $5/month. This package includes 10 VOOM Originals HD channels for a total of 15 great HD channels!


----------



## BillJ (May 5, 2005)

Welcome to the world of CSR hell. CSR's are often the last to know what's going on. Also, I suspect E* is trying to limit Dish 1000 installations due to limited supply. They'll give it first to new installations in a few markets. As production ramps up the rest of us will be able to get it. 

BTW, if you qualify for CBS-HD, you may want to wait anyway. As far as I know there is no plan to move CBS-HD to 129 right now. Of course, if you could get all your locals in HD at 129 that wouldn't matter much.


----------



## dave1234 (Oct 9, 2005)

Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Voom is unofficially mirrorred on 129. Therefore as far as CSR's go it doesn't exsist.


----------



## smitzinok (Dec 20, 2004)

dave1234 said:


> Someone can correct me if I'm wrong, but I think Voom is unofficially mirrorred on 129. Therefore as far as CSR's go it doesn't exsist.


The CSR said VOOM was there, but could not confirm that my locals are on 129.


----------



## deweybrunner (Feb 8, 2004)

I just installed 1000 and get locals from either 110 or 119. I also get voom from 129. I eleminated two dishes to get one. I was getting voom on 61.5. I get all local hd programming from an antenna installed in attic thru my 942. I get locals just to get programming guide info. I sure like the 1000. from what i hear you will need the 1000 when e expands hd content in the near future. (locals are not on 129)


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

:grin: I had just about given up calling SBc to see if I could add Voom programming. Made my appointment right after reading this post, and I'll be seeing Friday if it's worth having the extra Hd channels or not.


----------



## Michael P (Oct 27, 2004)

It's probably for nothing more than the fact that they did not make any Dish 1000's with the "SBC" logo.

BTW: SBC is changing it's name to AT&T after they merge with the former telco goliath.


----------



## smitzinok (Dec 20, 2004)

Installer came was planing to install a dish 1000 and a 500 to get 61.5 for VOOM. I told him VOOM was on 129. He did not know this, so he called his boss then someone else and finaly agreed to do the 1000 only. Which of course it works fine I get my locals and VOOM. Its a sad day when the customer has to educate the CSR'S and INSTALLERS on what is going on.


----------



## zer0cool (Nov 24, 2004)

I was at work, so the first thing he had to do was call me and ask what he was supposed to be doing (Niiiice). Anyway, by the time i got home, everything was up and running, and my old Dish had been replaced by a shiny new Dish 1000. (UNfortunately, the 921 was still in place :hurah: ). so now I've got my Voom channels, but so far the content is pretty underwhelming.


----------

